# Z32 MAF voltage specs



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

I am wondering what the specs are on the Z32 MAF vs. the stock MAF on an RB20DET. I plan on doing the potentiometer mod for fueling for bigger 550cc injectors, or at least trying the mod out to see how effective it will be.

If I used the stock MAF, I should just half the voltage signal to the ECU using the pots because the injectors are twice as big (really close to it). This should give the right amount of fuel, given the open and close times on the different injectors are about the same. However, since the Z32 MAF is bigger, it will read a different voltage from the stock MAF at the same air flow, given both MAF's use a 0-5v range.

I was wondering what the capacities of both MAF's are and what voltages they send out at what airflows. Anyone know where I can get that info? I want to have a rough estimate of where the pots should be set at before I run the engine.

Also, would doing something like this affect ignition timing?


----------



## fuzzz1 (Feb 15, 2004)

Your going to destroy that thing. 
Go ask somebody who knows what they are doing
a whole lot of questions...
Better yet, sell it and buy a vega; go back to school
and pray a lot


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

It can be done ... the trick is finding the right combination of injectors/MAF that is close enough... at least close enough that you can tweak with a potentiometer or air fuel controller. I think you can find the specs of a Z32 MAF on some of the z websites... if you search the sr20de forums you can definitely find out the limits and capabilities of the Z32 MAF. You can only get away with it to a point .... the ECU ignition tables will be inconsistent with the new lower MAF voltage. You can take up some slack by adjusting your base ignition, but that will only take you so far. 9 out of 10 people will recommend that you pay Jim Wolf to tune an ECU for you, but that's not to say its the only option... it depends on what you are looking for. Like the old saying goes "cheap, fast, reliable... pick any two"

-dave



wcbjr said:


> I was wondering what the capacities of both MAF's are and what voltages they send out at what airflows. Anyone know where I can get that info? I want to have a rough estimate of where the pots should be set at before I run the engine.
> 
> Also, would doing something like this affect ignition timing?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

fuzzz1 said:


> Your going to destroy that thing.
> Go ask somebody who knows what they are doing
> a whole lot of questions...
> Better yet, sell it and buy a vega; go back to school
> and pray a lot


Thats like a poem!

Mike


----------

